# Tangelo Tosser & Thunder Launcher for sale



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Can anyone help me with pricing of these items? We have a Tangelo Tosser that has only been used a handful of times, I have no idea what we paid for it.
Also have a ThunderBird 400 Launcher used under 20 times. Paid $920.00 for it. What would it be worth now?

We don't use either item and they are just collecting dust. We live in BC, Canada so I would like to advertise them to our local field clubs for sale. They are
costly to ship so will try to sell locally first.

Can anyone advise me what is a fair asking price for these items?

Much appreciated,
Janice


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

They are worth about 150 dollar at most. The best thing do is go to Scarpy on ebay. Have one of your Oregon people order one for you. Cross the border to pick it up  Washington. Try Craigs List or Ebay.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't own a Thunderer 400 Launcher but I think somewhere in the $500 would be a good starting point. The reason being that the 400 model has been discontinued as the 500 model is now out. I would advertise it on Craigslist or Ebay if someone local doesn't buy it.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions it really helps!


----------



## Fogle (Oct 9, 2011)

I might be in the market for your 400. Do you still want to sell it?


----------

